

Glenn Beck's New Company, Markdown, Basically Belongs To John Gruber - bproper
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/05/23/ooops-glenn-becks-new-company-markdown-was-taken-by-john-gruber-long-ago/

======
jfm3
I predicted something like this in an old HN comment:

<http://hackerne.ws/item?id=2247654>

~~~
pohl
Amusing, but far-fetched. Gruber wouldn't weep on camera on a daily basis to
emotionally hook the vulnerable. If anything, his style tends towards the
dispassionate.

Regarding the article, I'm amazed that owning a twitter username today is made
out to be almost as if he owned the domain. Is twitter that important?

------
ChrisLTD
Something tells me Glenn Beck's star power will help his new website quickly
catapult to the top of search engine rankings.

------
mvkel
Trademark law has classes for a reason. I'm sure Beck is perfectly within his
limits to operate a company called Markdown that has nothing to do with
Gruber's version. Also, why doesn't Gruber own Markdown.com? Seems like an
obvious oversight.

